# Good morning!



## Joanie (Jan 21, 2007)

Brrrrrrr It's 6 degrees! YIKES!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep Joan, (that is you posting Joan isn't it and not Wade) it is a bit chilly this AM.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 21, 2007)

Hehehe...it's nice to see you're seeing straighter this morning!


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 21, 2007)

Good morning joan, appleman! It's been snowing all night, and the electricity went out this morning at 4:30. I decided to go back to bed; laying here I started to smell the wood burning furnace. Worried I got up and monitored the house. I had just filled the stove, and since the fan wouldn't blow I was afraid it would get to hot. Finally 7:00 they came back on. Still snowing!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 21, 2007)

Good Morning...

It's really nice here today...+17 with a high predicted of +20*F...20% chance of flurries.....

We sure need some snow, we have a little blowing dirt out in the farm fields....usually we get about 4 feet of snow through the winter....this looks like our drought is continuing.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2007)

This is by far the coldest its been here this winter and goes to figure
I have to get a Furnace tech here in a few hours as it keeps shutting
off. It never breaks down when its warm out ya know!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 21, 2007)

It is nasty here as well. A chilly 63 degrees and rain. Going to get back down in the high 40's low 50's tomorrow. God I wish winter would get over. I am ready for the warm again.


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay smurf, just rub it in already, 63*!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 21, 2007)

Wade, don't listen to Smurfe! He'll be singing a different tune come summer when it's 103 and the humidity is 120%! Remember...they have mosquitoes the size of Volkswagens where he lives!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2007)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 21, 2007)

Joan said:


> Wade, don't listen to Smurfe! He'll be singing a different tune come summer when it's 103 and the humidity is 120%! Remember...they have mosquitoes the size of Volkswagens where he lives!




Naw, I love hot weather. If it gets too bad, we just shoot over to Gulf Shores or the Florida Panhandle and go to the beach.






Smurfe


----------



## Joanie (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah but you have to outdrive the skeeters!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 21, 2007)

Everything was covered with hoar frost this morning, and any time the breeze blew it would "frost" for a few seconds. I could go for some snow...


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, it is a good morning here in Houston. The sun has finally come out after a week of cold and drizzly rain and even some of George's ice made it down this way.


I wake up to my doves on the balcony every morning. I have been feeding them for a year and a half. If there is no food in the feeder then they fly in the house if the door is open. Kind of hard herding them back out though. I love my bird friends.


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice rgecaprock! How many do you feed? Or should I say how many are there around your home?


----------



## smurfe (Jan 21, 2007)

Joan said:


> Yeah but you have to outdrive the skeeters!




LOL, not really. Everyone thinks we are loaded with skeeter here and we do have our share, particularly in the swamps but they were actually worse in Illinois where I came from and much bigger there. I lived in a swamp when I moved here from Illinois and had less issues with mosquitoes than I experienced there. Don't get me wrong, we have them but it isn't really as bad as most think. Plus, I live in a more civilized area now in suburbia right outside Baton Rouge where they spray constantly because of the West Nile Virus.


Smurfe


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 21, 2007)

JS,


I buy the no waste bird seed since I am in an apartment and it keeps the mess down from the sunflower shells. There have been a dozen or so at a time on the feeder. One day I was watching tv and something caught my eye, two of them walked in the door and into the living room turned around walked around the dining table and back out again.


Ramona


----------



## geocorn (Jan 21, 2007)

We were up to the 60's today, as well. Looks like we should enjoy it. Got another cold spell headed our way. (Well, actually, just cold for Dallas!)


I'm with smurfe. Give me a 100 degree day with sunshine and I will just get in the pool!


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm the opposite, George. We _finally_ got snow here last week, but I'm not sure if it's going to stick around or not.
Remember - you can always put on more clothes to get warm, but you can only take off so many clothes before you're arrested.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 23, 2007)

Ramona - Awesome Pic!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 3, 2007)

I love waking up on a Saturday morning and having "the flock" waiting on me to feed them. I had 4 of them in the house at one time and got some good video of them. They are so agressive and bossy with each other. Must be fattening up to begin mating season.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 3, 2007)

I know the warm weather has returned when Ramona sends my doves back up North! Mourning Doves are one of my favorite birds.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2007)

Another beautiful winter sunrise....






Had a dusting of snow, still get drifting dirt off the fields when the wind blows.....


----------



## Joanie (Feb 18, 2007)

It's just beautiful NW!!! You want some snow to cover that dirt?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2007)

Need snow bad...load up that car and bring some over....


----------



## grapeman (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe we can all pack up a good box full of snow and send some to Nothern Winos by UPS or FEDEX or DHL or USPS(who did I leave out?). How much space should we reserve in the box for Packing Peanuts?






I truly hope you get more snow and then rain this coming year.



You guys need a little more out there in the eastern plains.






I guess you aren't that awfully far from where my older brother was first stationed in the Fish and Wildlife Service at LaCreek NWR near Valentine Nebraska(LaCreek is in South Dakota bordering the badlands). I never got to visit him there. I guess it was really desolate, being about 5 miles from the nearest neighbor.


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 18, 2007)

Norther Winos, That is so beatiful! I'm so glad you shared that picture with us. Isn't it amazing just how beatiful things are if you just look! Thanks!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe everyone can just send all those packing peanuts and I can make a snow man and sprinkle it out in the fields....


----------



## Joanie (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a boat-load of peanuts for you!!!!


----------



## B M W (Feb 18, 2007)

NW beautiful picture, I bet it would make a nice label. 


As for the weather here in Montana it has been very warm and not much snow. Last weekend we went snowmobiling and there were at least three strands of wire on the fences sticking out, this time of year the snow should be way over the tops of the fences. I'm afraid this summer will a hot dry one with a lot of forest fires here in Montana.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 19, 2007)

Another awesome photo NW......How's the fishing?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 19, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Another awesome photo NW......How's the fishing?



Fishing isn't good at all....With not much snow on the ice the sun is making it so bright under there that I am afraid that they can see us and are staying away...better luck next year....Game Fishing season ends next Sunday....then I can clean house or ......something.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 21, 2007)

The 'Early-Bird' 






Gets the...&lt;FISH&lt;</font>






Not too bad for a terrible fishing season...#7.4oz...

Was kind of lonely on the lake today....raining, +34* and a 36 MPH wind....

Just the Amish kids, their horse and us'ins...






Have to take care of some errands tomorrow...then fish till we 'burn out'....Friday, Saturday and Sunday...then the party is over, end of Game Fishing season...


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 21, 2007)

How eautifull a sight! A horse pulled sleigh...... A big fish on an icey lake and shanties for warmth.......... Besides all that, your sad it's coming to an end......... all I can say is what a woman..... Do you have any available daughters you can hook up with my 20 year old son, he could use a little enjoyment in life, he doesn't know what he's missing. 










Nice Pictures NW, I'm a little jealous......


----------



## Waldo (Feb 21, 2007)

OK NW...here is what you do...Saturday, you take 3-4 bottles of your wines you have made. Seal the cork with wax, place them in a nylon bag add some weight to it. Take a GPS reading where you finish fishing at Saturday and you sink that bag with the wines at that location. Next year, when season opens, you go back, grapple the bag and have a sip of cool, aged wine while you wait on that first bite


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats a nice fish but looks like bait compared to the last pictures of fish you showed us!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 21, 2007)

Waldo, Thats a great idea...... I wonder if it would work? Age wine under water.......... Just fill the bottles up a little more so when the cork goes in there is very little air space (in case of water seepage).............


That would be an interesting experiment..........


I'll donate a bottle for trial purpose if needed.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 21, 2007)

Waldo said:


> OK NW...here is what you do...Saturday, you take 3-4 bottles of your wines you have made. Seal the cork with wax, place them in a nylon bag add some weight to it. Take a GPS reading where you finish fishing at Saturday and you sink that bag with the wines at that location. Next year, when season opens, you go back, grapple the bag and have a sip of cool, aged wine while you wait on that first bite



Excellent idea Waldo...in fact I did a GPS Waypoint on 5 spots on the lake today.....the spot we are at today is a spot we were at in 2004.

My honey has been wanting to take wine along to drink...don't know if he'd go for putting a bottle into the lake...BUT...that would be a good way to age some...wouldn't it?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 21, 2007)

wade said:


> Thats a nice fish but looks like bait compared to the last pictures of fish you showed us!



Yes wade....other years we had better luck getting some monsters...but you get what you can.

This year there is very little snow on the ice...the ice is crystal clear...when the sun shines it is so bright under the ice....The bait fish have been hiding, so the big ones have been no where in sight...a different year out there. 

Also, this is a very shallow lake...usually with snow on the ice the lake looses oxygen and the fish panic...swimming high, right under the ice...going every which way....the Lion's Club runs an aeration device to save the fish [so we can kill them]...this year the lake is very high in oxygen so the fish are having a better life....this year they haven't turned on the air pumps yet....so they will be bigger next year.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 21, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> How eautifull a sight!  A horse pulled sleigh...... A big fish on an icey lake and shanties for warmth..........  Besides all that, your sad it's coming to an end......... all I can say is what a woman..... Do you have any available daughters you can hook up with my 20 year old son, he could use a little enjoyment in life, he doesn't know what he's missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Jobe...no daughters....
It's a shame that some kids don't know about the simple things in life...Give him some time and guide him to the country...show him the way....that applies to adults too...if it's something you want...reach out and take it....Life is too short...enjoy each breathe...let the simple things take your breathe away....


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 21, 2007)

He's a good boy, but takes most things way to serious, work and education is at the top of his list. I have tried everything with him when he was young. Him and I would go camping all the time, fishing, skiing, hiking, if it was out side and naturistic, we were there............Now....... If Dad isn't doing it, he's not doing it. Except wine making... I thought each of the boys would get into it, neither did. Oh Well........


----------



## masta (Feb 21, 2007)

Saw this the other day on a fishing forum...this monster was caught in Mansfield CT and was 23lbs 8ozs and 42in long with a girth of 20in.







<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%">
<T>
<TR =#f7f7f7>
<TD vAlign=top align=left width="18%">
</TD>
<TD align=left>

 posted
< =1.3 =text/>
document.write(timestamp(new Date(2007,1,4,8,10,0), dfrm, tfrm, 0, 0, 0, 0));

February 04, 2007 08:10 AM<NO></NO> 

 

 

 

 

 
<HR style="COLOR: #238e23" SIZE=1>
Here are the pics










</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice fish!!!!!....She's a brut...[Yes guys....the big ones are the ladies...just full of eggs this time of the year, the males are small and skinny]....Hope the guy gets it mounted...those are once in a lifetime...


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, its amazing what a difference of putting something of scale next to an object will do. It looks small sitting on the ice and Chernobyl in his hands. I dont think thats an adjective but it is now!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2007)

Are you the forum admin there too?




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## masta (Feb 21, 2007)

Nope not even a member....just a lurker once in a while!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 21, 2007)

Wade: I think Masta scours other message boards like, "Fishin theDish" "Wild Boar, and so much more","chicken, the other white meat" and "Venison, It's whats for dinner". He's trying torefine his hot sauce by ease dropping in on whats hot, and whats not


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 22, 2007)

Wade...those fish pretty much have to be held up to show their true size....they all look like logs when they are laying flat....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 22, 2007)

Masta....here is a fish story for your Fishing Forum...it came via Email today...so don't know if it is true or not...you know how that goes....I looked on Snopes and couldn't find anything...

So...the story goes....the big fish [#44 ...54 inches long] grabbed the little fish [36 inches long]while the guy was reeling it in...






I can testify that this does happen...we had it happen once and I wasn't fast enough with the net to catch them both....ours were much smaller than that.






This was suppose to have happened in the Rainy River, which separates Minnesota and the Canadian border...

This fish is said to be #44...I looked in our rule book and the state record is #45.12oz...so...they do come that big.

Our fishing friend speared a #24.6...it was a beast...he had it mounted....Jim was with him at the time...they were both still shaking when they came home to have the photos taken...

Or best spearing is a #19 and #12.6 the same day in 2005, and last year a #17....these were not big enough to mount, but we did do the head of the #19'er...






Ours are babies compared to that big one in the fishing boat....we ate ours...very good eating at that size.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2007)

That beast looks more like a croc. Now thats a good day of fishing!


----------



## masta (Feb 22, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! Is that a Pike or a Muskie? I will definitely share those photos with a friend who is a regular poster on the CT forum and eats/sleeps/and breathes fishing.


My dad grew up in Rochester NY and told me they used whole 10-12" perch as bait to catch 40+ lb Muskies in Lake Ontario when he was a kid.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2007)

The biggest pike I ever got was about 42 inches. I don't know how much it weighed though. I measured it on the floor of the boat, so I had that pretty close, but no scale with me. I was going to bring it home with me, but like a dummy, I put it on a chain stringer. We got into the weeds and when I looked down a few minutes later, it was gone


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 22, 2007)

Masta....That was a Northern Pike, muskies are kind of spotted.

The #19'er that Jim speared had a good sized fish inside of it...so that kind of 'de-flates' you a bit when you see that...still was neat.

If we would have ever seen a shot of that BIG one hanging on to the other...doubt if we would have been taking photos....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 20, 2007)

RED SKY IN THE MORNING,</font>

WITH A HIGH WIND WARNING</font>


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 20, 2007)

Snow is almost gone!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 20, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Snow is almost gone!!



Snow was gone except for in the drifts, piles and in the woods....then we got about 6 inches....then rain....

The ground is frozen solid from being cold and no snow insulation...so when it melts and rains the puddles just sit....

Going to be a late spring before the frost leaves the ground....Rain tomorrow...that's a good thing.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 21, 2007)

We are sure needing some good rain. Pollen is getting heavy and thick on everything


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 21, 2007)

Waldo said:


> We are sure needing some good rain. Pollen is getting heavy and thick on everything



Aaaahhhh-Chooooo!!!Love that sweet smell.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2007)

Weve been getting 60'5 then cold with snow then back, etc., etc. for 2
weeks. Dont know whats going on here. The old saying here in New
England is, If you dont like the weather, wait five minutes.


----------



## PeterZ (Mar 22, 2007)

Wade, that's the same thing they say everywhere. That being said, Memphis is having the kind of weather we usually say only occurs two days per year - once in Spring and once in Fall. Lows in the high 50's, highs around 80. Perfect.

All too soon it will be lows in the 80's, highs in the high 90's. Ramona knows. It's the same in Houston. Just lasts longer.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2007)

Catfish anyone?


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool Picture Wade......Where was it caught...Oklahoma?


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 4, 2007)

Good Morning....red sky this morning....should take warning....










3 to 4 days of thunder storms predicted....



My husband got his field corn planted a couple days ago....yesterday we got the potatoes, onion seeds and sets, sweetcorn, carrots, kohlrabi, turnips, chard, kale, beets...etc... planted now we need a good rain.Need to set out the early cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower and Brussels sprout plants soon....The asparagus is coming every couple days, the spinach and radishes are up and the lettuce plants are set out....Tomatoes need repotting....Spring has sprung and Life is very good!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (May 4, 2007)

Do you ever go to the grocery store except for milk and eggs?


You will have an awsome garden!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 4, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Do you ever go to the grocery store except for milk and eggs?
> 
> 
> You will have an awsome garden!!!!




Eggs, butter, flour...apple juice for cider...winemaking supplies...etc.


----------



## peterCooper (May 4, 2007)

Is that still snow on the roof?
It's 89 degrees here.


----------



## Grant (May 4, 2007)

It is just not fair, my garden is still frozen. High of 35 yesterday and about 1 inch of fresh snow. Hopefully it will be summer soon.


Grant


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 4, 2007)

Geez....snow?Where are you??? It has snowed here in May...but was gone in the morning.....It's been in the 60's today and occasional light rain...we need lots of moisture to catch up.....hopefully will get more this weekend.


----------



## Grant (May 4, 2007)

We live about 2 hours from Edmonton Alberta Canada


Grant (Lmeeko)*Edited by: Grant *


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 4, 2007)

Been there...done that...Grew up 55 miles East of Edmonton...Veg....


----------



## PolishWineP (May 4, 2007)

What a beautiful day we had today! It rained! Gray skies, wind and rain!



Oh happy day!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 5, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> What a beautiful day we had today! It rained! Gray skies, wind and rain!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh happy day!




We just had sprinkles yesterday and light showers in the evening....looks like it mostly stayed West of us over you...maybe our turn today....sure need it over here.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 5, 2007)

We got to fill all these lakes up, nice showers down here in Southern Princess land yesterday, more today, the heavy stuff Sunday and Monday so they say, Greening up real nice!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 5, 2007)

We have a little water standing in fields right now. And more on it's way. _If you're going to plant twice, plant early!



_


----------



## PolishWineP (May 9, 2007)

It is currently 85 degrees in the NW corner of Minnesota. Hmmm... It's only 77 in Dallas. I don't understand.


----------



## grapeman (May 9, 2007)

We hit 86 again today here in Way Upstate NY (not balmy Albany way down south). I hope it cools down again like it is supposed to. The apple buds are starting to pink up and the grape buds are really pushing. It needs to slow down in case we get another frost or two in another week or so.


----------



## rgecaprock (May 9, 2007)

*I was just checking out the weather for the next week. I'm leaving for Richmond, Va. on Friday. Looks like nice weather 80/60, 70/50's. Hope that tropical storm doesn't decide to move north up the east coast. I lived in Va when hurricane Isabell hit in 2003. No electricity for 3 weeks!!!! *

*Ramona



**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jobe05 (May 9, 2007)

RichmondVirginia???North side, south side, east or west?


The heart of Richmond is 4 hours away from my house, but closer than Texas.....


----------



## rgecaprock (May 9, 2007)

Wow, Jobe, 


I'll be on the West Side!!! And I'll be drinking lots of wine!!!! I packed my suitcase tonight.....wine first...clothes if I have room. Going to be with my sisters for the week!!!


----------



## jobe05 (May 9, 2007)

Midlothian area? Even closer! If your online and bored someday, maybe my wife and I will take a leasurely drive.......... We can have dinner in a burger king parking lot so we can taste some wines....... Ahhh, the good ol redneck way of tasting wine........ *Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## rgecaprock (May 9, 2007)

One sister is on the west side. The other just bought a 1911 house on the northside in an area that is being restored. Haven't seen her house yet. She said she is 15 minutes from the airport, near Laburnum Ave. You could come to my sister's.....can taste wine on the deck while enjoying the fire pit!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful moring... 


Apple trees are starting to bloom there in NW Minnesota...









Strawberries are blooming as well as many of the native fruit trees and bushes....such a nice time of the year.


The grapes are showing fruit buds...so cute, a nice, tight little cluster....Sprayed a fungicide on them yesterday.


Cooler today, going to set out the cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower and Brussels sprout plants....


Been watering stuff everyday...praying for rain.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (May 10, 2007)

NW, I can picture being out under the appletrees with a picnic basket and a blanket, a nice lunch and one of your wines. Hope you can take a break from your planting today and enjoy the spring and the blossoms!!! Take pictures!!!


Ramona


----------



## grapeman (May 10, 2007)

Ramona,
I can't speak for NW, but just being out planting and working in the garden IS taking a break and enjoying spring.


----------



## GrapeApe (May 10, 2007)

Ramona / Jobe,


My sister lives in Powhatan and we have property on Lake Anna (about 45 minutes north of Richmond). I'm further up north in Loudoun Co. Looks like VA will have a bunch of happy winemakers this week!!


Safe travels!


GrapeApe.


----------

